# Meet the Law Abiding Engineer



## Vinzin (Apr 1, 2010)

With so many Team Fortress 2 machinimas done to hell and back, this one is probably one of my favorites simply because of how much attention to detail is done.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGrHBpfqCo
> 
> Buried in the deluge of lame April Fool's spam my inbox is currently stuffed with, I found this gem. One of our readers alerted us to this great YouTube video that was in danger of going unnoticed. Luckily, I've rescued it!
> 
> ...



Source: Destructoid - Meet the Law Abiding Engineer

Your thoughts?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 1, 2010)

That was actually well done.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 1, 2010)

Holy crap that was awesome.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 1, 2010)

Now THAT is how you do a machinima.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 1, 2010)

Buying Law Abibding Citizen right now just cause of that machinima ^^;


----------



## Morvik (Apr 2, 2010)

That was brilliant!


----------

